# KVM Switch - Keine Tastatur und Maus nach Umschalten

## ibaF

Hi,

ich habe hier einen KVM-Switch "TRENDnet Umschalter KVM 2 Port Kit". Der Switch hängt an meiner Workstation (Gentoo amd64 Custom Kernel) und meinem MacBook Pro 13". An der Workstation sind zwei Bildschirme angeschlossen.

Über DVI: Iiyama ProLiteE2208HDD

Über Switch mit VGA: Iiyama ProLite E2205HDS.

Wenn ich nun von dem Linux Rechner auf das OS X Notebook umschalte funktioniert alles wunderbar, Tastatur, Maus und Bildschirm werden erkannt und ich kann alles ganz normal verwenden. Wenn ich jetzt aber vom MacBook Pro auf die Workstation umschalte sehe ich zwar wieder das Bild auf dem Bildschirm, aber die Tastatur und die Maus funktionieren nicht mehr.

Die LED an dem Switch blinkt dann die ganze Zeit und wirkt so, als würde er kein Signal bekommen (nur eine Vermutung!).

Benötige ich dafür irgendwelche zusätzlichen Treiber?

Ich verwende einen selbstgeabauten Kernel.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Grüße,

Fabi

----------

## Max Steel

das hört sich mehr so an als ob der Switch beim zweiten Umschalten falsch umgeschaltet wurde und nur den Bildschirm umschaltet. Was passiert denn wenn du den Switch längere Zeit in dem Zustand haltest, toggelt er dann den Bildschirm auf die beiden PC zeitgesteuert nacheinander.

Was steht denn in der Bedienungsanleitung zu dem Teil darüber?

----------

## ibaF

@MaxSteel: Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Also in den Bedienungsanleitungen habe ich zu dem blinken nichts gefunden. Auch nicht unter dem Punkt Troubleshooting.

 *Quote:*   

> wenn du den Switch längere Zeit in dem Zustand haltest, toggelt er dann den Bildschirm auf die beiden PC zeitgesteuert nacheinander

 

Nein, die LED blinkt einfach weiter und das Bild der Workstation wird auch dem zweiten Bildschirm angezeigt, aber die Tastatur und die Maus sind nicht benutzbar.

Wenn ich ja dann, wie gesagt, wieder auf OS X zurückschalte, funktionieren Tastatur und Maus wunderbar, nur unter Linux nicht.

Grüße,

Fabi

----------

